# FR: although X would (conditional) - bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel)



## Daniel_Wilkins

Is there a conditional subjunctive? And if not what would be the correct translation for 'although i would do...'

Thanks in advance

*Moderator note: *Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also this thread in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

Not really.  There are only 3 subjonctif tenses:  present, passe compose, and imparfait (mostly used in literary works).

Depending on what you mean by _although I would do... _I would suggest:

_Bien que je fasse....._  For a more accurate response you'd need to provide more context


Hope this helps,

M. H.


----------



## Starcreator

What about a translation of:

Although I wouldn't do what you're doing, I think it's the right decision for you.
Bien que je ne ferais (fasse?) pas ce que tu fais, je pense que c'est la bonne décision pour toi.


----------



## judkinsc

I'd use the subjunctive there.  Have to see what a native says.


----------



## Starcreator

The subjunctive there then would mean, Although I'm not doing what you're doing, I think it's the right decision for you - which has a different meaning.


----------



## Gil

"Je ne ferais  pas ce que tu fais, mais je pense que c'est la bonne décision pour toi."
Quand je peux éviter de me compliquer la vie avec les subjonctifs...


----------



## anangelaway

Oui, mais au cas où on doit se la compliquer un peu, que l'on ait pas le choix, on pourrait bien dire:
''Bien que j'agirais différemment (que toi), il me semble que c'est la bonne décision pour toi.'' ça va, non?


----------



## sylber

bonjour, je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi, je n'aime pas trop le conditionnel 'j'agirais' après 'bien que'. Me paraît bizarre, ou maladroit, je ne sais pas trop. Du coup, je choisirais la solution proposée par Gil. Après tout, si la traduction littérale n'est pas satisfaisante, il est normal d'opérer une re-construction de la phrase, non?


----------



## Starcreator

[…] Alors comment faire pour dire "bien qu'il serait là" ou quelque chose de similaire correctement?


----------



## beri

C'est vrai que pour le coup, le français a une lacune. On ne peut en effet pas dire "je vais te laisser y aller par raison, bien que je préférerais que tu restes avec moi" et de nombreuses fois ce serait bien pratique! Mais on le dit quand même, avouons-le, même si c'est à tort


----------



## Conchúr

Bonjour à tous,  

Est-ce qu'on dirait_...

__"bien que le lecteur pourrait penser que ...., il faut faire ressortir..."_ 
_"bien que le lecteur puisse penser que ...., il faut faire ressortir..." ?
_
Je sais bien qu'il faut le subjonctif après "bien que", mais je crois avoir également entendu bien que + conditionnel.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Tabac

A francophone might be able to give a situation where the conditional is possible, but all my learning has told me that _puisse_ is the form you need here.


----------



## kirtsybee

hi,

I'm confused as to whether to use the conditional or the subjuctive for the auxiliary in this phrase.  It seems that I need to use both!

Here is the phrase:

'Mais bien que ces mesures auraient être/soient efficaces'

I want to say 'But although these measures would be useful'

What do you think?

merci


----------



## doinel

Bien que + subjunctive!!!!
Je dirais pour éviter le subjonctif imparfait( arrrgh) :
Même si ces mesures s'avéraient efficaces.


----------



## geostan

Although it is unusual, the use of the conditional after _bien que_ is possble.
There is a difference between "are useful" and "would be useful."

Bien que ces mesures seraient utiles,... would be the closest to your intention.

Cheers!


----------



## OrangeIV

I want to to say: "Although it would be more difficult to...
Attempted translation: "Bien qu'il serait plus difficile de..."

Do you need a conditional form of the subjunctive after "Bien qu'il"?


----------



## Petite-Belette

It depends of the meaning:

"Bien qu'il serait" => it would be

"Bien qu'il soit" => it is (surely)


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

It depends on your sentence.

In most of the cases it will be subjonctif like bien qu'il soit plus difficille

ie: Vous ferez (indicatif) cela bien que ce soit plus compliqué
(You will do that although that it be more diffucult) (does it sound good ?)

But you could say

Vous feriez (conditionnel) cela bien que cela serait plus compliqué
You would do that although it would be more difficult


----------



## A-class-act

It depends of the meaning and your sentence.


----------



## Moon Palace

The use of the conditional after _bien que _belongs to a colloquial register, French grammar requires the systematic use of the subjunctive after _bien que: 
_
TLFI:


> _Bien que._ [S'emploie avec un verbe gén. au subj., e*xcept. à l'ind. ou au cond. dans la lang. fam*., littér.; s'emploie aussi avec un part. prés. ou un adj. p. ell. du verbe; marque la concession] (Quasi-)synon. _encore que, malgré, quoique_ :


See also this link on the use of the subjunctive.

See here for previous threads.

[...]

Moon Palace


----------



## brizanapeas

Salut! J'ai une autre question autour de ce sujet. Je voudrais dire, "Although she could have simply said..."

Il me semble que la solution est de dire, "Bien qu'elle aurait pu dire simplement..."

Cependant, j'ai l'impression qu'il faut utiliser le subjonctif ici? Dans ce cas, est-ce qu'on dirait, "Bien qu'elle ait pu?"

Idées? 

Merci bien!


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour à tous,
 En suivant la règle de concordance des temps, on devrait dire : "bien qu'elle ëût pu... mais la tournure est devenue trop lourde trop littéraire, donc on utilise 'bien qu'elle ait pu'.
On ne peut en aucun cas utiliser le conditionnel, ni le futur *après bien que*

[…]


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

L'emploi du conditionnel après bien que dans le cas d'un futur hypothétique ne me choque pas du tout.

Il y a un fil à ce sujet : bien que + mode (subjonctif / indicatif / conditionnel)


----------



## Maître Capello

[…] Après _bien que_, le conditionnel est possible et se trouve même sous la plume de bons auteurs, mais l'Académie n'y souscrit pas. […]


----------



## Maître Capello

[…] There is no clear-cut way to translate _although_ + _would/could_ using _bien que_:

present/past subjunctive → _Bien que je* fasse*… / Bien qu'elle *ait pu* dire…_ → Correct, but you lose the nuance of the conditional. As a matter of fact, it would also be the translation of _Although I do / Although she could say, may have said_, etc.
present/past conditional → _Bien que je *ferais*… / __Bien qu'elle *aurait pu* dire…_ → Although the indicative (and conditional) was also common in classical French after _bien que_, it is now viewed as colloquial (or even as a mistake) by most linguists.
pluperfect subjunctive → _Bien qu'elle *eût pu* dire…_ → Both correct and keeping the conditional nuance, but literary. Moreover, it only works in the past.

You can however always use _même si_ as a workaround:

_Même si je *ferais*… / Même si elle *aurait pu* dire…_


----------



## ~Chart71

Hi all,
So i'm writing a rédaction and I have to use the conditional twice and the subjunctive four times. I was trying to write a conditional phrase, here's the English.
Although I will work in France, I hope that I will see many monuments and do interesting and amusing things. Here is the French I translated it into:

Bien que je travaille en France, j'espère que je verrai beaucoup de monuments et je ferai choses d'amusants et intéressants

After reading this thread, it seems that the subjunctive is right for conjugating travailler, but does this make it a subjunctive or conditional phrase? or both?

thanks/merci


----------



## Jpicot1

Hello.

Your problem of translation concerning _although I would do_ in french reveals perfectly the blanks that lets the non use of the imparfait du subjonctif. 

There is a tense to translate it which suits with the grammar and keeps perfectly the meaning. Unhappily it is a _dead tense_.

But if you don't care about the mockeries, here is your sentence: _Bien que je fisse_...


Concerning Chart71's problem, your sentence would be better translated by _Même si je vais travailler en France, j'espère que je verrai beaucoup de monuments et que je ferai beaucoup de choses amusantes._

Because yours means _ Athough I work in France_.
But if your purpose is just to use the subjunctive for your class. That's fine. But it doesn't mean exactly what you said.


----------

